# Advise on purchasing A6



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello all. My co worker selling his 2001 A6 2.7T to me for $400. But the tranny is messed up, windshield is cracked, interior is messed up, side skirts are falling off, paint coat is coming off. What is a decent price to spend on a used tranny? Do you guys think its worth purchasing the car?


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Hell buy It, shell is worth that in junk and motor/ECU $1000. 
You can use a 2.7T or a 3.0 trans just use the matching torque converter. Trans look for someone parting out a car for like $500

Any A6 interior will fit that's like $150 and up got a nice winter rat/beater or full time driver!


----------

